# Vista backup 0x80070005



## cwider (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a new computer with Vista Premium, and enjoyed the backup features. I upgraded to Vista Ultimate. Since then I cannot make backups anymore, it keeps saying the backup failed, error 0x80070005, access denied. The backup is on an external hard drive. I then erased previous backups, even formatted the external hard drive, but the problem is still there.
Thanks in advance for any useful suggestions...
Chris


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi cwider


There's a blog entry by folks in the Microsoft Technet Backup team that details the most common backup errors & their usual causes. Here's the link to that blog --- https://blogs.technet.com/filecab/p...-restore-and-complete-pc-backup-problems.aspx

And here's their explanation for the most common cause for your error:

*File Backup fails with the following error: Access is denied. (0x80070005)*


> This error occurs because the recovery partition is enabled for File Backup or System Restore and is almost full. To work around this, do not select D:\ as a backup source. Also, go to System Protection in Control Panel and make sure that D:\ is not enabled for restore points.


... We'll have to assume that to make sense of this explanation, you substitute the drive-letter of your recovery partition for "D:\" ...

Give their fix a try, and let us know if it doesnt' work, & we'll search for another solution. [Remember to do both steps of their fix - 1) disabling the recovery partition for file backup, and 2) disabling the recovery partition for System Restore].

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## cwider (Sep 23, 2007)

OldGrayGary said:


> Hi cwider
> 
> 
> There's a blog entry by folks in the Microsoft Technet Backup team that details the most common backup errors & their usual causes. Here's the link to that blog --- https://blogs.technet.com/filecab/p...-restore-and-complete-pc-backup-problems.aspx
> ...


----------



## cwider (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Gary thanks for your quick answer.
Unfortunately it did not work. My external hard drive letter is H (D is the SD card slot). I checked and the H drive is not enabled for restore points. As to unselect H for the backup, I do not really understand what it means: to setup for a backup, you have to specify where to backup, and this is going to be letter H (there is no way to do a backup without telling which letter / drive it has to be). As for part of their comment, none of my drives are almost full.
Sorry to make it that complicated... It's frustrating because it was working wonderfully with Vista Premium (wouldn't have bothered upgrading if I'd known...)
Hope you have additional ideas, but thanks for you help anyway...
Chris


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Just to see, if you usually run the backup as a scheduled task, instead try running one while logged in as Admnistrator (rather 'manually' rather than 'automatically'). Let us know if the error doesn't occur when the backup is run manually. (Which means that the new User Account Control aspect of Vista might be tripping things up -- and we've got to change a setting in the scheduled task).

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## cwider (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Gary,
I made it ! Thanks a lot for your help.
However, there is something rotten in the kingdom of Vista Ultimate. After logging in as the Administrator as you seggested, the backup still did not work, with the same error message. However, I don't know why I tried this but I did, I simply plugged the external drive to the neighboring USB slot (they are both 2.0) and tried again: oddly enough it worked ! Although I still don't really understand why...
Thanks for your help again...
Christian


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Christian!

Nice work = and clever, too.

Could this mean that "*USB*" should stand for "*U*nbelievably *S*trange *B*ehavior"? With computers, we are no strangers to mysteries!

Congrats again on your success.
. . . Gary


----------

